# Safeguard inspection??



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Any vendors in ny, took the new pricing for inspection?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What? $3?


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yea $3.00


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some will take it.

As Mr. Crabbs once said "There's nothing like an all day sucker."


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

this is the reason for prices dropping!!!!!!!! always find a sucker to work for nothing!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The price being paid to the inspector is dropping. The price paid by the client isn't.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone doing these inspections...
They need their heads examined....
Everyone needs to go on vacation for a week at the same time...


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

It is unfortunate but I had to take it I have a family to support. I was just seeing if anyone else took it. Not to mention, I have not revived any work in over a week.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> It is unfortunate but I had to take it I have a family to support. I was just seeing if anyone else took it. Not to mention, I have not revived any work in over a week.


Do you know how to perform a break even analysis on these inspections???
[email protected]

drop me a line I can help you look at this issue a little more in detail...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS, we are very familiar with safeguard inspections. If you don't mind, please break down how you are able to show any profit from $3 inspections? The vehicle wear, field and office time, physical risk, etc vs any other job.


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

*$3*

I personally will not do inspections for these prices, but I always talk to my subs before accepting and if they want to work for pennies then it falls back on the sub


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

What are we even talking about anymore???


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

won't touch an inspection for less than $50.00 and even then it can be a losing proposition.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't do it man. After the first inspection you'll realize it costs more for you to do it. Like you're paying THEM!


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am NOT happy about. I pick up a contact with another company
I am back on pp, so I am just biting the bullet, until the check comes. 
Just need enough money to get supply to complete this pp work. Cause There is no way 
To make any money doing these any more.


----------

